# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Seidenfest in Lübeck, 6. Juni 2009

## Didi-K

Endlich ist auch in unserem "Dorf" Lübeck mal wieder was los in Sachen Thai.



Mal sehn, wer so alles kommt, evtl. treffe ich da auch meine Verflossene wieder.   ::

----------


## schiene

na,wenn das mal gut geht   ::

----------


## Didi-K

> na,wenn das mal gut geht


Ich denke schon, ich hab meine Hong sicherheitshalber schon mal vorgewarnt und sie meint: kein Problem. Normalerweise sind da so viele Leute, dass man die dann auch ignorieren kann.

----------


## erklaerbaer

Ohne rumklugscheissern zu wollen: Dass Datum im Betreff und auf der Eintrittskarte um einen Monat differieren hast Du gemerkt?

----------


## Didi-K

> Ohne rumklugscheissern zu wollen: Dass Datum im Betreff und auf der Eintrittskarte um einen Monat differieren hast Du gemerkt?


Wollte nur mal prüfen, ob ihr? merkt   :: 

Danke! Das Fest steigt natürlich am *06. JUNI 09,* da hab ich mich um einen Monat vertan.   :: 
Ähm, kann man den Titel jetzt noch ändern? (tütütü)  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Schon geschehen!

----------

Boah, das würde mich interessieren, Lübeck, das sind ja schon paar Kilometer.

----------


## Didi-K

> Schon geschehen!


Danke!   ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Boah, das würde mich interessieren, Lübeck, das sind ja schon paar Kilometer.


Wieso, wo wohnst du denn? 
Von Thailand aus sind es z.B. nur ca. läppische 8000 km.   ::

----------

Na von Viersen, muss ich mal mit nem Routenplaner prüfen, aber dürfte kanpp unter 8000 km sein.   ::

----------

Laut Routenplaner sind es 485 km, schade, ist mir zu weit.

----------


## Didi-K

> Laut Routenplaner sind es 485 km, schade, ist mir zu weit.


Geht mir auch oft so, denn die meisten Thai-Feten finden weiter südlich in der Republik statt.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...meine Meinung zu Thai-Feten ist
man muss nicht dauernd dort hin rennen
auch wenn man meint seiner Angetrauten was gutes zu tun
denke es ist da eher umgekehrt
dort könnte, wie schon oft vorgekommen, 
der Karakter einer guten und anständigen Frau verdorben werden

----------

Zweidrittel aler Veranstaltungen sind doch *buddhistische Veranstaltungen*, zumindest in unsere Gegend.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...dann müsstest du ja den H.H. kennen
der ist dort ja fast zu Hause   ::  

*buddhistische Veranstaltungen*
hehe, als Mittel zum Zweck

----------

Ja, H.H. der macht doch immer viel Werbung, zum Glück, zuletzt bei Thaifreunde und ?. Das Forum interessiert mich aber nicht, Termine kann jeder so einsehen. Die Fotos von den Veranstaltungen sind aber spitze von ihm! Schade, früher gab es mehr bei Thailife, jetzt nicht mehr so viel.

----------

_buddhistische Veranstaltungen
hehe, als Mittel zum Zweck_

Jeep, die Mönche müssen ja schließlich Spenden bekommen. Ist aber immer nett, besonders stressfrei. Finde das so ok. Dachte mal sogar nen Mädel kennenzulernen, ist aber schwer.

----------

> ...Dachte mal sogar nen Mädel kennenzulernen, ist aber schwer.


Was willst Du denn da finden?
Darf's eine sein die noch/wieder "aktiv" ist?
Da ist die Auswahl nicht gering.

----------

Ach weisst, Man(n) wird ja doch ruhiger, ausgetobt hab ich mich. Vereinzelt jibt es es reizvolle 40er Frauen, ob geschieden oder sonst wie, was sollst, brauch nix junges mehr. Liegt mehr an mir, ansprechen klappt schon, aber dann fehlt mir der Faden.  ::  Isent noch ein Glückspiel, auch die richtige zu finden.

----------

Mit "aktiv" meinte ich, auf dem Feld des freiberuflichen Anschaffens tätig zu sein.

----------

Man, das wäre fatal. Ne, dat blooooooooooooooooooss nicht.  ::   ::   ::  

Hör mich natürlich um, kennste die, wer isset das und so. Sah mal ne nette, 2 Jahre alleinstehend, gutes Alter, Hausfrau, bin da sowas von unsicher. Such eja wat festes, nichts sonst.

----------

